# Video from CC - M3 CSL and RS6



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

A couple of videos...more to follow

RS6 Avant with Milltek, nice V8 noise...

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater48.html

M3 CSL wailing as it went like a Banshee

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater49.html


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Looked pretty good there even with volume down (at work).

Some pics where you are not at mach 5 would be nice :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did I miss a whole thread about the new car?

It just seems like there was all this mystery about the new car and I was expecting a big reveal, but it's just 'Oh yeah, Damon's got an RS6'

Details?

Spec?

Plans?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Kell said:


> Did I miss a whole thread about the new car?
> 
> It just seems like there was all this mystery about the new car and I was expecting a big reveal, but it's just 'Oh yeah, Damon's got an RS6'
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was just thinking the same thing. I know it's got 500 bhp but we need more info - and pictures.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Very nice....very nice indeed. Looks as if Beves put a good 3-5 seconds on Sundeep on 1 lap alone...?

I am a plonker for missing this trackday....after an abortionate affair at CC back in October I had little desire for another waste of Â£150 trollopping round in monsoon conditions but I picked the wrong day to miss esp as CC is my local track. Ah well, next time :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I would do but dont want to post more RSx stuff in the Other Marques section as it seems it is suddenly not ok :?



Kell said:


> Did I miss a whole thread about the new car?
> 
> It just seems like there was all this mystery about the new car and I was expecting a big reveal, but it's just 'Oh yeah, Damon's got an RS6'
> 
> ...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

More video.....

RS6 laps of CC. Sound starts at 1 minute and dips out a bit to mute conversation between myself and passenger (don't have a bleep machine :lol: )

Looks slow on the video but it wasn't, we got 135mph into Avon.

45mb so best download from

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/FileSharing52.html

Or watch it online at

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater53.html


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Crikey....there's a lot of leaning going on in that vid! Even Mrs R doesn't keel over that far when she is cornering :lol:

...and 1:26 laps....crikey....if I drove a 450+ bhp car I would be pretty disappointed with that round combe, which favours faster cars.

Entertaining clip, nevertheless.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Crikey....there's a lot of leaning going on in that vid! Even Mrs R doesn't keel over that far when she is cornering :lol:
> 
> ...and 1:26 laps....crikey....if I drove a 450+ bhp car I would be pretty disappointed with that round combe, which favours faster cars.
> 
> Entertaining clip, nevertheless.


Yep after spending Sunday at Donnington i know I can really get round CC faster.

I got the car on Wednesday and this was the first time off the motorway. Obviously it is completely different from tracking a TT which is the only other car I have track'd.

After a few laps with Rob in the CSL, I went for using the paddles and it really made a difference.

Using the downshift was most beneficial. On entry to a corner I shifted down 2 gears and came out the corner with real power and grip. But remember the RS6 is the thick end of 2 tonne, especially with me in it!

It was a very expensive weekend. Â£200 in fees, Â£280 in fuel and a new set of pads (don't ask how much)  , hotel costs.... but loads of fun


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Spent Saturday evening having dinner with the Audi AG driver of the new RS4 for the RS246.com event on the Sunday. He made it clear the RS6 is not a track car and the weight of it is always going to compromise its cornering and braking.

Not making excuses, just a reality of the size of the car.

Looking forward to the next outing though 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Crikey....there's a lot of leaning going on in that vid! Even Mrs R doesn't keel over that far when she is cornering :lol:
> ...


oops...sorry Damien....didn't realise it was actually you driving...<removes large foot from massive gob> I thought you still had a TT!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Dont worry, a valid point well made.

Sunday was awesome, going round Donington was much more fun, could really use the 500bhp :wink: to power out of corners, using a little drift to come out at a line that allowed the straight line power to really make the difference. Overtook some very good track cars on the straights.

Going down 'craner' complex (spelling?) was scary at first, but by the end of the day I really pushed it down to the bottom 8) and powered out grinning.

Moving to Chester over Xmas Stu, as discussed with Rob at the weekend, a really good basecamp for some great North Wales drives :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> ...and 1:26 laps....crikey....if I drove a 450+ bhp car I would be pretty disappointed with that round combe, which favours faster cars.
> 
> Entertaining clip, nevertheless.


Errm he was there learning his new car and you was....????? :roll: :wink:

The RS6 pulls hard but you can tell it's heavy. It's much better than a purely point and squirt car but it's certainly not in it's natural environment (like mine).



omen666 said:


> Going down 'craner' complex (spelling?) was scary at first, but by the end of the day I really pushed it down to the bottom and powered out grinning.


It's so rewarding when you hook it up. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm still getting over missing it. 

p.s. Anyone seen a man with a couple of Â£250 cheques in his hand?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > ...and 1:26 laps....crikey....if I drove a 450+ bhp car I would be pretty disappointed with that round combe, which favours faster cars.
> ...


I'll have you know I was at home er....well. Being a husband and father.....I WEAR THE TROUSERS IN THIS HOUSE and I can assure you I was not influenced by anyone else about not going to this trackday... :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Kell said:


> Did I miss a whole thread about the new car?
> 
> It just seems like there was all this mystery about the new car and I was expecting a big reveal, but it's just 'Oh yeah, Damon's got an RS6'
> 
> ...


Well I was going to Kell but it got moderated :?

So here goes, lets see how long it takes for this to be moved by a Moderator without consultation with any other Moderators.

RS6 Avant in Mugello Blue. Every extra available.

Its got an MTM remap and Milltek exhaust, running at approx. 500bhp.

Plans? No more mods! Just lots of grins driving it and embarassing Porsche, Ferrari and various other car owners :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Went to Donington on the Sunday with RS246.com.

Pics on pages 1 and 2 of this site....

Photos....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss a whole thread about the new car?
> ...


Can we quote you on that? :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Paul

I have already booked it in for some Swissol modifications with Dave in the spring next year :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I have already booked it in for some Swissol modifications with Dave in the spring next year :wink:


Ah, the slippery wax mod - adds at least a couple of horses I believe :wink:

Very nice by the way 8)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

On the way home this afternoon I saw an RS6 immediately followed by an RS4 Avant going in the opposite direction to me. They looked so good. I must admit I think that Audi really know how to make their sports saloons look the business. If we weren't planning on moving house soon I would be seriously considering an RS6 although I think the fuel bills for the mileage I do would probably bankrupt me. :roll:

I am very envious Damon.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It is thirsty if use push it, but on the motorway is as good as the TT. At 80mph its only doing 3000 rpm.

Deceptively quick. You look down at the dials and suddenly realise your in license losing territory. 0-60 is a hoot 4.6sec and already killed a couple of wanabees at traffic lights :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> M3 CSL at Castle Coombe
> Listen to V6 wail!


Can't wait to see the vid, but fyi it's a straight six, not a vee.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater49.html

for online viewing, will send the orginal to email account now.

DC


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Very nice....very nice indeed. Looks as if Beves put a good 3-5 seconds on Sundeep on 1 lap alone...?
> 
> I am a plonker for missing this trackday....after an abortionate affair at CC back in October I had little desire for another waste of Â£150 trollopping round in monsoon conditions but I picked the wrong day to miss esp as CC is my local track. Ah well, next time :?


in my defence my low brake pad warning light came in after a few laps !

although I still managed to do another 65 laps I was effectively braking at double the distance for all but quarry, so I didn't really push that hard...

but then again on our respective set ups I would expect the CSL to be at least 2 seconds quicker per lap.... more or less ?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> but then again on our respective set ups I would expect the CSL to be at least 2 seconds quicker per lap.... more or less ?


Setup? Mine's bog standard...

Dunno about time around Combe, but here are Nurgburgring Nordschleife lap times for the CSL and various Porsche's in standard trim from 'Sport Auto'

Porsche 911 GT2 ( 6/2001) 7:46 
Porsche 911 GT3 RS ( 3/2004) 7:47 
Porsche 911 GT3 Cup ( 2/1999) 7:49 
*BMW M3 CSL ( 8/2003) 7:50*
Porsche 911 GT3 ( 6/2003) 7:54 
Porsche 911 Turbo ( 6/2000) 7:56
Porsche 911 GT3 ( 8/1999) 8:03
Porsche 911 Carrera ( 1/1998) 8:17 
Porsche Boxster S ( 12/1999) 8:32 
Porsche Boxster ( 3/2003) 8:36


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

sorry Sundeep, but I kept quiet last time, but this is getting silly....

At the last TTOC CC trackday you were at I followed you for 3 laps in my TT.....I had the instructor Dave Costa with me....

After 2 laps of being slowed down by you Dave asked me to back off as he was concerned 'you need to back off you are going to cause this guy to spin, he won't let you past and you are pushing him'...just then you finally let me by.

This time I was in the RS6 so fair play you saw me in your mirrors and moved aside.

Having filmed you and Rob on the track and been round with Rob in the CSL I would put my mortgage on the fact that Rob is be diplomatic and that in fact he spent 2 laps waiting for you to put your left indicator on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

this again.... :?

CSL is miles faster than mine.. FACT.. Stu is probably right 3-5 secs easily, in view our normal set-up's, me being normal tyres, weight and no aero's, but even if I put on a full RS kit the CSL would still be quicker, unless I really fixed that power/weight ratio, but that ain't the point

hmmmm, so i've got the low brake pad light on after a few laps then lapping another 60-70 laps braking only using a third of the pedal for all but quarry , on clear 10-15 lap runs and letting anyone past that came up.. and always using my indicators.. I've never hold anyone up

no idea who dave is but does he known anything about 911's? not clear based on your comments or whether he knows the point of track days.. if you wanted to pass then you could have easily done that..

pushed at the last ttoc day.... are there exhaust fumes from the Avant ain't getting into the cabin ? I go at my own pace and it was quite a gentle day as I spent most of the day getting a feel of the car.... no point pushing that hard on such a day

although as phil has reminded me as he was out with me a few times on that afternoon.. running 12-15 lap sessions at a time with a few cooling down laps in between staying on track, so I kept this quiet (as the focus seemed to be the green nomex girl) but you must have been that TT that stayed behind me on the pair of cooling down laps that I did, who keep coming closer then backed off so far it was never clear what the hell you were up to whilst I was crusing semi-fast around the track cooling down my brakes..... very strange

fair play you have an rs6 just cause I own a 911 and have a cool t-shirt, this seems to be a focus of all flames which is not what track days are all about ! and the whole i passed a 911 gets a bit tiresome ... I treat track days as enjoyable days and I would to think so do you and I'm not into timing and sometimes there is no point pushing to the limit on a tail happy car at CC, but rather a chance to learn more about the car on longer runs, for other places.... may catch you at the next one, so we will have to trade passenger rides so as to find out more about each others vehciles...

regards


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> ....and letting anyone past that came up.. and always using my indicators.. I've never hold anyone up


Yep, I wasn't held up at all by Sundeep.

There was a guy in an S3 (not the yellow one) and another in a silver TT who had problems with their mirrors, but apart from that everyone was really courteous.

The main thing is to ensure that everyone can drive at their own preferred pace, faster or slower as the case may be.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss a whole thread about the new car?
> ...


They're so much fun.

I'd defo suggest going for the Sportec / H&R suspension upgrade. It's not cheap at Â£800, but makes the world of difference on a track.

As for license issues, i've just returned home from honeymoon to find an NOIP waiting for me  . Should only be a 3 pointer, but a little pissed off as i've been clean for over 3 years. It's just so easy to be driving over the speed limit without even realising.

Enjoy the car. Mines in for her 4th set of new pads in 24K miles  on Thursday.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Free the air cooled one!

Go easy on Sundeep chaps - it was 2 different cars was are talking about and I can vouch for Sunndeep's courtesy on track


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

hhmmmm.......

http://www.911uk.com/forum/display_topi ... Position=1

Sundeep
Avatar
Platinum Member
Platinum Member
London
01 June 2004
2274 Posts

the problem with such days when I mix with less cars from these ****car clubs, is that it is such a big deal for them if there is a 911 there on the day...

so in view that after a few laps I had my low brake pad light on and then (still did more laps than anyone) and for the next 60-70 laps braking I was ONLY using a third of my brake pedal on all but 1 corner, AND spent every session taking passengers around, which meant I was going around more carefully and not forgetting the lack of run off areas on CC...

so all those other forums are ranting on how slow the 993 was, blah, blah, blah... can't believe the amount of crap that going around when you get a 911 on another such day.. unbeliveable !

they have their ESP, traction control, MFI, whatever on all day and they all think they are driving gods ! they clearly don't know the point of track days !!

and to top it off I decided to my special "STIG" t-shirt which clearly got them all in a spin good way to make a load of audi drivers feel insecure !

rant over !

-------------
993 Targa Manual


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

IMHO, the STIG T-shirt is a funny piece of clothing when worn ANYWHERE other than on a track day. Worn in that context makes you look like a complete cock.

If you don't like doing trackdays with the Audi drivers, can I suggest you go with the proper cars instead? I'm sure your 911 buddies will be glad to have you (and your T Shirt) along...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep on 911 uk said:


> the problem with such days when I mix with less cars from these ****car clubs, is that it is such a big deal for them if there is a 911 there on the day...


Could you clarify what is a 'less car' ?
Who found it a big deal?


Sundeep on 911 uk said:


> so in view that after a few laps I had my low brake pad light on and then (still did more laps than anyone)


I don't get what you're saying. Is there a competition for how many laps you do in a day?


Sundeep on 911 uk said:


> so all those other forums are ranting on how slow the 993 was, blah, blah, blah... can't believe the amount of crap that going around when you get a 911 on another such day.. unbeliveable !


Are you getting slated on other forums as well as this one?


Sundeep on 911 uk said:


> they have their ESP, traction control, MFI, whatever on all day and they all think they are driving gods ! they clearly don't know the point of track days !!


I turned my 'MFI' off. What does this prove? Not a lot so I'm not sure why you raised it.
What is the point of track days for you? I thought we had similar views but since it appears we've all been generalised into owners of lesser cars perhaps you could enlighten me?


Sundeep on 911 uk said:


> and to top it off I decided to my special "STIG" t-shirt which clearly got them all in a spin good way to make a load of audi drivers feel insecure !


I said "No you're not" in response to your "I'm the STIG" t-shirt. Surely you was expecting that. Perhaps a little naive if not. I promise you I didn't get in a spin and certainly did not feel insecure. Why would I?

I didn't notice anyone one there expressing any of the views you've come up with.

I simply don't understand the post at all. Are you saying you was the only true driving God there as you had a RWD car?

Perhaps you'd like to join the event I've proposed where we all go out in identical Caterhams?.....or perhaps you wouldn't.

Sorry Sundeep but your post certainly comes over as you have a serious chip on your should about something. :?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh deary me, Cheque plz! :lol:

Scotty abit off topic but check my post on the thread about hiring track cars. Appreciate your views matey.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yeeeeah, it's started! A bit later than I had hoped, but it's started all the same! 








anyone?

p.s. Tim, although you are right..... i'm pretty sure it's not JUST that stig t-shirt that makes him a cock.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Yeeeeah, it's started! A bit later than I had hoped, but it's started all the same!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salted please and A medium Diet coke.


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

some of you really have too much time on your hands and seem to go out of your way to have a go at sundeep! which make you the bigger dick heads! and such a reaction for a t-shirt, amazing I think I must get one but having seem the pictures of the day I think jampott need's a 'ban whale hunting' t-shirt for his own survival! the thread on 911uk makes interesting reading but no doubt you all have not read all of the thread and picking at pieces will obviously lead to this, not surprising he had a rant after omen666 had a go at his driving when there was no call for it, but I guess you all missed this post :roll:

Free the air cooled one!

_Message posted by Sundeep on 12 December 2005 at 10:05 - IP Logged

Sundeep 
Platinum Member
London 
01 June 2004 
2276 Posts

but seriously it was a fun day, good bunch and sound drivers (mostly) who all behave themselves so it is a lower risk day, and the CSL was awesome ! 993 would never get close, even an RS would struggle.. the bigger V8 Avants make a fine noise... if I go again then I hope there will be another former owner in his seriously quick Evo 7, as it would be interesting to see how it compares to the CSL

although with no pads it was a slow day for me, which is fine as I can learn more about my car in certain corners in a safe arena, although there are limits to CC due to the barriers... and not forgetting how much of a handful the 993 actually is !

otherwise an enjoyable day, good to meet up with some of the old bunch and good to remind myself of why I liked the Audi TT, that low speed turbo & 4wd always work well and when it is slippery the 993 struggles to keep up !!

but need a ride in that CSL to compare to the GT3's ! and for the money that they are, somewhat of a performance bargain ! I need Michelin Pilot Cup tyres !! well I actually need an RS ! just wish the ride through folly wasn't so bumpy !!_


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Because most of the guys there are modest and enjoy their day out. Some of them are very skilled drivers and are comfortable with their own ability and don't feel the need to blow their trumpets on a forum.

But 'some' drivers their continue to be average but go on to forums blowing their ego's bigger. Sundeep may have been curtious non-TT cars, but my experience is very different in a TT that is going quicker. And this is not this track day with low pads.

Just wanted to put another view forward. Your supportive post does show Sundeep's acknowledgement of non-TT drivers, but the story is different if your driving a TT. Such a shame from an ex-TTer.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Couple of questions - Sundeep suggests there were multiple people not doing cool down laps. I didn't see anyone - anyone help fill me in?

And jedi_quattro - that was a bit of a selective quote wasn't it - you failed to indicated you had edited this out from the beginning.... :roll:



> although being an Audi TT day, that's probably as camp as Camp Corner will ever get !


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> .... and I can vouch for Sunndeep's courtesy on track


me too, but how about on the internet....?



jedi_quaTTro said:


> ...and such a reaction for a t-shirt, amazing I think I must get one but having seem the pictures of the day I think jampott need's a 'ban whale hunting' t-shirt for his own survival!














sssgucci said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Yeeeeah, it's started! A bit later than I had hoped, but it's started all the same!
> ...


Ditto - large salted please


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi_quaTTro said:


> some of you really have too much time on your hands and seem to go out of your way to have a go at sundeep! which make you the bigger dick heads! and such a reaction for a t-shirt, amazing I think I must get one but having seem the pictures of the day I think jampott need's a 'ban whale hunting' t-shirt for his own survival! the thread on 911uk makes interesting reading but no doubt you all have not read all of the thread and picking at pieces will obviously lead to this, not surprising he had a rant after omen666 had a go at his driving when there was no call for it, but I guess you all missed this post :roll:
> 
> Free the air cooled one!
> 
> ...


I'm all in favour of whale hunting, as it happens.

If, however, you are suggesting I'm a whale - that's rather a cheap shot, especially when there are any number of other reasons to take the piss out of me... 

Why oh why does Sundeep keep whining on about "what a handful the 993 is". I thought Porkers were supposed to have sublime handling and give excellent driver feedback?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I was not there, so can't comment on my personal experience, but why is sundeep getting so much stick??

Perhaps i'm missing something in the thread, but having met the guy at some TT related event in the past, i thought he was a decent enough chap.

My point has always been that open track days can be tricky, as differering machinery & abilities can give rise to problems & for 1st timers who don't perhaps know/understand qhite how to react on a track, can cause slightly bigger problems.

For me, the number 1 modification for track days is driver ability/experience, this will always win over power/handling (exluding extremes).

My example is scoTTy, who driving a less powerful car than me, but with more track experience than me can quite easily keep my RS6 at bay in his S4 (weight difference aint that great so not really a major factor). Although i can keep up, i can't pass him as their is not a long enough straight (this was at CC earlier in the year).

My track experience levels have improved quite a bit this year, but still at somewhere like Combe, i'd probably not be able to overtake scoTTy, although most of the TT's would be fair game. Went out with Stu in his Evo & his track experience is even greater & this shows, as he could out-perform everything else on the track. In a drag race pr with longer straights, the outcome would be totally different.

At The Ring in September, with me having a little more track experience, i found it far easier to keep up with scoTTy & was following his lines (great learning exercise) & at a few points if i'd been brave enough, i could have passed, but this would have been a little dangerous for both of us given the conditions & i had no intention of risking either us or our cars.

Bottom line is that we can all rant & moan about slower/faster cars, but track experience/ability is the single biggest difference at these events.

If sundeep was acting, looking (t-shirt) & driving like a cock then he was in the wrong & he's defo a little out of line slating other attendees on other forums, but let him defend himself & none of us are perfect (apart from me :lol: ).

Merry Xmas to you all.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Crickey Paul, marriage has turned you into a reasonable man! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Crickey Paul, marriage has turned you into a reasonable man! :wink: :lol: :lol:


Don't be so feckin stupid, marriage has just turned me into a poorer man :lol:


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

clived said:


> And jedi_quattro - that was a bit of a selective quote wasn't it - you failed to indicated you had edited this out from the beginning


my dear clive, you have to give the innocent man a helping hand at these kangaroo court's :roll: 
W7PMC, I like your style and you seem to really 'know' what it means to own a very high powered car, (so now I recognise your car from that previous VMAX session) whereas Omen666 who seems to have caused this whole rant in the first place seems to be more obsessed with his 'after pub chatter' about passing a porsche 'supposedly' based on a two lap session from almost a year ago that no one else can recall
keep smiling


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehehe.

Is it me or is the bottle of water in that picture floating in mid air!

Just ot clarify my thoughts on Sandeep Gate!!

I've never had any problems with him and we've met many times. He's posted some stuff on the internet that Omen666 had brought to this forums attention.

I'm simply enquiring about these comments. Surely that's not a witch hunt/kangaroo court etc? :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 (on the Porche forum) said:


> the day was part of the audi TT club (I still know guys from my days there! *a club that I actualy help found many years ago*)


Sorry? Was the Russell's TTOC you were actively involved with or the current TTOC? I assume the former as no-one in the latter seems to remember that...?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you hadn't stupidly crashed your car off the road, Kev, and had been able to attend, you'd know there wasn't a burger van onsite. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> If you hadn't stupidly crashed your car off the road, Kev, and had been able to attend, you'd know there wasn't a burger van onsite. :?


I'm only joking chap, i had a boring 5 minutes I needed to fill. All meant in jest sir. 

Persoanlly i'm more interested in this mysterious TT club sundeep helped form......


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi_quaTTro said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


So where's the photos of you so we can all laugh at how YOU look?  :-* :roll:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Forgot that I had a couple of pictures of the day........

Tower corner.



















The sound of Robs CSL was awesome, as I arrived (on the m'bike) I rode past the kart track and could hear it despite being on the other side of the banking riding along wearing a crash helmet with earplugs in.

Nice to meet up with some "faces" again, looks like Lee did another great job.


----------

